# Lizards > Rhacodactylus Geckos >  Moldy eggs

## SilentHill

Bare with me here.....
I have a pair of adult gargs and began breeding them last year. My first 3 clutches of eggs were perfect, beautiful healthy babies. My 4th clutch...and sadly every clutch since then has molded around day 5. Literally NOTHING had changed. Temp, humidity, substrate, parents, containers....

So my first clutch from them this year, I experimented with 2 different cups and 2 different hatching substrates...moldy.

My only thought is one of my geckos became infertile for some reason and all of the eggs have been infertile to begin with. Thoughts on this theory??

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

If they are not directly in contact with the substrate  the eggs were either not fertile or died within a few days.

Do you keep your gargs together at all time or do you remove the male to give some rest to the female?

Even if the male is removed the females will continue to lay eggs monthly for a several month but I would highly encourage you to give a break to the females at some point.

----------


## SilentHill

eggs were in direct contact with substrate. (hatchrite usually in a deli cup)

yes, i give them breaks. i don't cohab the females, either.

----------


## SilentHill

wanted to update...we swapped out our older male breeder for a new guy. first set of eggs are looking great at 35 days. got a new set last night so hoping they don't mold either!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

----------

dr del (05-17-2019)

----------

